# my first buck



## Bowtech14 (Feb 25, 2007)

*lets see more*

lets see your first deer!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

nice buck man congrats


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i got my first buck this year to it is bout the same size as yours


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

master hunter said:


> i got my first buck this year to it is bout the same size as yours


Master Hunter.. thats a pretty good first buck! Nice Job!!

Bowtech14 thats not a bad one for a first one at all! Keep at em and ull get a hog here soon!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Master Hunter.. thats a pretty good first buck! Nice Job!!
> 
> Bowtech14 thats not a bad one for a first one at all! Keep at em and ull get a hog here soon!


thanks how old u?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

master hunter said:


> thanks how old u?


Im 16! And yourself?


----------



## Bowtech14 (Feb 25, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks guys ya hopefully i get a big one..thats y they call it hunting not killing:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bowtech14 said:


> thanks guys ya hopefully i get a big one..thats y they call it hunting not killing:darkbeer:


You betcha! It takes time and strategy to kill a big one! That is indeed why they call it hunting.... not killing! Ive eaten my tag two years in a row becuz i passed up small bucks last year! We dont always kill something big.. but thats why i love it! I love to HUNT every single year! Not aways KILL! :tongue::wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> You betcha! It takes time and strategy to kill a big one! That is indeed why they call it hunting.... not killing! Ive eaten my tag two years in a row becuz i passed up small bucks last year! We dont always kill something big.. but thats why i love it! I love to HUNT every single year! Not aways KILL! :tongue::wink:


i go hunting every day to have time to my self and think about nothing. and maybe shoot a deer:wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

2006 Adams County, Ohio.
View attachment 312342


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry guys, that was my 2nd Buck.

My first one was killed in WV


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> 2006 Adams County, Ohio.
> View attachment 312342


thats a great deer. i would love to have that walk under my stand!:wink:


----------



## Bowtech14 (Feb 25, 2007)

*thanks*

nice buck thats a monster! did u shoot that with the gun???


----------



## juice jr. (Nov 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Sorry guys, that was my 2nd Buck.
> 
> My first one was killed in WV


 nice deer. ive seen some deer but there is only a few that i have seen that big.


----------



## juice jr. (Nov 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> 2006 Adams County, Ohio.
> View attachment 312342


what did that deer score.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

We just green scored him at mid 130's

If his other side wasnt weak, he would be 140;s


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

My first and only buck :wink:


----------



## SAM4HOYT (Mar 1, 2005)

congrats that is awsom i shot my first buck 2 years ago he scord 119 it was awsom.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> My first and only buck :wink:
> View attachment 314302


Thats what Im talking about. 



ROSS


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

2wyoming said:


> Thats what Im talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ROSS


Yeah, they say they're not fast enough, shot him at 65 yards, he didnt even flinch! :wink:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Im 16! And yourself?


13 sorry it took so long to reply.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

master hunter said:


> 13 sorry it took so long to reply.


Haha not a problem man!


----------

